# Removing Bits from PC 890 Router



## esears1 (Mar 2, 2006)

I was watching the show "Router Workshop" and I saw how they took the bits out of the router. It seemed they used a wrench to hold the black button down to lock the shaft??? The other wrench was used for loosening the shaft. I have that wrench but the one to hold the black button I don't. Does anyone know where I can get it at?


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2005)

I may be wrong but I don't think they were using the second wrench to hold the button down.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The black button is one of two ways to hold the shaft while loosening bits. I still use 2 wrenches, one on the collet nut and one on the shaft, just 'cause that is what I'm used to. The spindle lock button works in place of one of the wrenches, I just don't care to use it.

If that flat wrench for holding the shaft slips off on you, go to harbor freight and pick up an 1-1/8 inch wrench and use that instead.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

We use 2 wrenches to change the bit as kp91 explained. There is no wrench designed to hold the button in.


----------



## esears1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Rick and Bob,

So what ya'll do is when you apply pressure with the one wrench you press in the button to hold it close? or do you forget about the button all together?

Thanks,

Edward


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

We don't use the button at all.

The two wrench system gives you more control over the process of changing the router bit. When we use the two wrench to tighten or loosen by positioning the wrenches so you squeeze the two wrenches together to loosen or tighten. With the one wrench system and button this means that you are putting force on the wrench to loosen or tighten, which can and does slip once loosen...a real knuck buster. No real control of the process but cheaper to build.


----------

